# Anyone on the 3 mobile network?



## thebop (29 Dec 2008)

Argh the hunt for the perfect phone goes on!

Had a look at the 3 site and it seems they are much cheaper for price plans but I'm wondering is there a catch along the lines of bad coverage etc? 

Any help would be great.


----------



## shanedan (29 Dec 2008)

Hey,

I have been on the 3 network for the last year. Overall the coverage in Dublin has been good but down home in Kilkenny its been shocking. Signal all over the place where I used to have perfect coverage with O2.
In terms of service I got an E65 which I love.  I use it a good bit for internet  checking mail and that and its quick enough.

The only thing their customer service is absolutely horrible. Takes ages to get anything done plus terrible language barriers.

So in effect if you are in a town or city and dont have any cause to call Customer Service I would say go for it 

Shane


----------



## rob30 (29 Dec 2008)

i am with 3 for 9 months now.
What I like about 3:
Good value service
I can use my inclusive units to use my mobile as a modem for my laptop without breaking the bank
Simple tariff structure

What I dont like about 3:
call centre staff can take a while to get the message!
signal can drop to zero for no reason ( even in the cities)
No iPhone ( i love my gadgets)

Will I stay with 3? I will as my bills are lower than with O2 or vodafone, and it is really easy to find out if you have exceeded your allowance. But they could do better


----------



## Elainee40 (29 Dec 2008)

ive been with 3 from there first year in ireland.
I live in portlaoise and have no problems with the network and also up the north alot as partners family are there and have no problems.

Do agree te call centre staff wouldnt be the most easiest people to talk too.

Plus every year they do give good upgrades, this year i got samsung tocco for 9 euro


----------



## thebop (30 Dec 2008)

Thanks for those replies, am really torn now!

I'm in a city so by the sounds of it, I shouldn't have too many coverage problems - although maybe not! I have dealt with 3 before as I had a modem and I found it difficult to a) get through to customer service and b) get my issue sorted.

I might stick with O2 for one more year and maye 3 will have better coverage when I'm upgrading again.

Thanks again


----------

